# positive preg test 2.5 hours later



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Its for a friend of mine...She is trying to get pregnant and got one pos test result after leaving the stick for 2.5 hours. When she first looked at it, it was negative, her doorbell was ringing and so she set it on the counter and didnt go back to it until after her company had left. When she looked at, there was a BLUE vertical line (its was a Fact Plus test) She thought originally it may have been an evaporation line, but after looking on the internet, she is now skeptical. She did take a second test right away, but it was definately negative. She normally has a 35-47 day cycle (PCOS) so she doesnt exactly know when she should start, but she is only on cycle day 30 right now. Would you call this a positive test? Here is a pic:


__
https://flic.kr/p/404037387


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

No, I wouldn't call it positive, esp. since she took others that are negative. Most tests will start to look positive if left for 2.5 hours...even the negative ones. Sorry!


----------



## mom2fourwildones (May 5, 2005)

I agree. I think its after more than 15 minutes it is considered unrealiable.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I would have to agree, once the time limit is up you should never read a pregnancy test. I would tell her to poas again within the next couple days or so just to be sure.


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry but 2.5 hours later isn't an accurate reading.

I was reading up on false positive pregnancy tests and they say that one of the biggest causes is not reading the test within the time stipulated on the instructions. Anything after this time is considered invalid.

For example I took a pregnancy test months ago as I was late (but I just knew I wasn't pregnant and we used protection). It came out as negative and I threw the stick in the bin. Later on I was doing something in the bathroom and I saw the same stick was now showing as positive. It was hours later and I knew that this was not a legitimate reading.

I would suggest to your friend to wait until her AF is due. If by then it hasn't arrived to then try another test. If she can't wait until the day of AF then at least wait a few days.


----------



## ladyleigh (Dec 5, 2006)

I wish the best for your friend! Wow, this post brings back memories... I thought I was pregnant so many times before I actually was. My blue line took a few moments, but was really clear.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i have to agree with everyone else


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

peeonastick.com has tons of info and photos regarding hpt. She could look there for more info/ideas but I would agree with others that this is outside the window of when it should be read.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I agree with the others, unfortunately its most likely an evap line.
peeonastick.com is great to check out all sorts of tests and results.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

well. i used those exact tests, only two days before AF was due, and they were both soooooooo negative. Even hours, days later.

BUT the next day, i took another brand name and got a BFP, much to my shock and horror!!









Besides, if she just looked at it quickly then had to go answer the door, she realyl doesn't know when that blue line came up--it might have been a minute after she walked away, yk? I say for her to go with her intuition, and keep taking tests! Esp. if her cycles are long/irregular, then I'd have my suspicious up if I were her. My cycles are pretty much 28-29 days always.







HTH and give her







s from us at MDC!!


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is what I did - take more tests.

I took 3 for us The first was negative - because DH bought the kind you have to be "late" for. The second test - I tried to take in secret 3 days later - thinking I was paranoid as we had tried for over a year - but then I just dribbled on it and didn't have a enough pee to make it work. I put it in a drawer and then came back to it later. Then it turned positive but I knew I couldn't believe it because I had messed with the directions.

So I told him and we walked to the grocery store and bought another one. DH was so sure and exited he wanted me to pee in the store bathroom, but I insisted on coming home and sure enough - that one confirmed it.

It may seem like a waste of $10 - but peace of mind - one way or the other is worth it.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
well. i used those exact tests, only two days before AF was due, and they were both soooooooo negative. Even hours, days later.

BUT the next day, i took another brand name and got a BFP, much to my shock and horror!!









Besides, if she just looked at it quickly then had to go answer the door, she realyl doesn't know when that blue line came up--it might have been a minute after she walked away, yk? I say for her to go with her intuition, and keep taking tests! Esp. if her cycles are long/irregular, then I'd have my suspicious up if I were her. My cycles are pretty much 28-29 days always.







HTH and give her







s from us at MDC!!









This is pretty much what aI thought. I told her I thought it was positive, but of course she isnt getting her hopes up and refuses to take another test until tomorrow. I have taken tons of pregnancy tests as well, and the only time I ever had one that looked like that was when I was pregnant. I have pulled them out of the trash to look at the next day and I have never seen an evaporation line that looked like a truly positive test. They usually just like like the "absence of a line" if that makes sense.


----------



## La12 (Oct 14, 2006)

z


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

It's an evaporation line, especially if the other test came up negative.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The site mentioned above (pee on a stick) has info on which tests are "more sensitive"...your friend might want to retest with one of these. I know it's really really frustrating (I went through my own TTC adventure) but after 2.5 hours you just can't "count" the test no matter how much you want to.

If you are pregnant, another test will confirm it. And if you're not, it's good to know that too.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Wellllllll . . . . .. was it positive?????








:


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

The tests aren't valid after a certain ammount of time. (Isn't it around fifteen minutes??? I don't remember.)
I also say test again.


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm really curious, too! Did she ever retake the test?


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Throw me in the curious boat! I'd like to know what happened too.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I didn't see this thread when it was first posted but my guess is it's positive.

Evap lines are NOT the color of the dye..they are usually gray looking.

The first test I did that said positive didn't show up positive for 12 hours (it was only 10 dpo)...but I KNEW I was prego because I woke up with ginormous boobs







:


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

In my case, I was pregnant. The test I took was negative. i put it in the drawer and forgot about it. Later that day, pink line. I took another test. Same thing. I was pregnant with my dd. Even the nurse was taking forever to come back in the room after I went to get it confirmed at the OB office. She made a comment that I was really early because it took forever to show up. How true that is, I don't know but I have a screaming 5 yr old to prove it.









I can't wait to here what happens today!!


----------



## greenjenny (Jun 13, 2005)

Im not familiar with the Fact+ tests, but the last time I took a pg test it was negative, I tossed it in teh garbage and went on with my day, as I was cleaning out the garbage can later that week(!!) I noticed it clearly had 2 lines, 8 months later my Ella was born! I know that the eindow is very big for mis reads after so much time has gone by, but your friend should probably take another one- just to be sure.


----------

